# The Seahunter Has Swam In!



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Got the Doxa Seahunter 300T today from Jon. As usual with buying something from Jon everything went great and the wrapping would defeat a Taz







Love the watch and it is in even better nick than it looked. Well known piece as it was used for pics on the Dr Pete Millars website and think it'll be with me for a while. Company for the Whiteshark and the Aqualung.









Please excuse the cheek of using Jon's pics as mine are mince.

Cheers

Alasdair


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice 1!!!!


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice, the case is a lovely shape. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Doxa diver -one of my all time grails -well done mate


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Here it is with its family friends.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

NOW THAT IS CRUEL





















three amigos


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

There must be something in the water - another great set of triplets!


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

They all look great Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wonderful threesome....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely 3 some Alas!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That must make it very hard to work out what to wear in the mornings


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

fantastic you lucky bu*gger


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Wear it well super,super watch and the seller is not bad for a convict









Martin


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

mart broad said:


> Wear it well super,super watch and the seller is not bad for a convict
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























Glad I didn't say that. Just worked out thats the fourth watch I've bought from Jon. Spot on descriptions and great packing. What more could you ask for apart from a customer loyalty scheme.









Alasdair


----------

